# Programming SWAM gliss in Dorico 4 Expression Map



## jbmaxwell (Mar 27, 2022)

I want to use the velocity-based portamento/glissando in SWAM Solo Strings, and I'm wondering how that should be programmed? I'd like to control the length of the gliss and was thinking I could use the velocity for that, however, I have to set the velocity of the "target" note, not the start note. Is that possible?

(PS: I can, of course, just tweak the velocity of the target note, but I'd like to avoid the extra tweaking!)


----------

